# Best hook up wire for speaker building



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I am bulding some speakers... 

What are some opinions on some good hook up wire to connect the speaker to the crossovers ?

Use hook up wire? or Speaker wire?

I was looking on MCM electronics.

http://www.mcmelectronics.com/category/Bulk-Wire/0000001528


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

fschris said:


> I am bulding some speakers...
> 
> What are some opinions on some good hook up wire to connect the speaker to the crossovers ?
> 
> ...



seriously any 18 guage wire will do fine. you're running such short distances that there will be no real world difference between $20 a foot super secret special wire and $.02 a foot lamp cord from HD....

if you have any speaker wire in the 16-18 gauge variety from running your HT or what not, just use that. otherwise hit up radio shack or home depot and grab a few feet and call it a day. I've built more than my fair share of speakers and it's pretty much scientifically impossible to tell the different wires affects apart


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks dude! I will get some standard hook up wire... twist it up and install.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just ordered a spool of 12gauge wire from Monoprice, and used it for our HT, and internally wiring speakers.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

I use 12-14ga hook up wire for speaker internals, depending on what I have lying around that day. For good measure, I keep lengths from crossovers to drivers consistent, and I always use Red for + and Black for -... keeps things easy.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

+1 on any old wire. Like @DqMcClain says, keeping polarity clearly marked is a huge help to avoid mistakes, make visual verification easier, and help if you ever need to change anything later on.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Agree with all the above, plus use something that solders easily - tinned, no weird solder-repelling coating - for your own sanity.


----------

